# My new toy !!!!!  :)



## Wayney (1 Oct 2008)

Ordered this over the weekend and it arrived today. Pictures dont do it justice, It's LUSH!!!!












I cant wait to play Halo3 in all it's HD glory....BOOYAAAA!!!!


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Oct 2008)

Is it one of those digital picture frames?  Never could see the point of them. lol

HD TVs are cool.  I don't have HD to put into my HD but maybe in 10 years when it is the mainstream (and the TVs have moved onto the next thing. lol)

DVDs look ace though.

AC


----------



## Joecoral (1 Oct 2008)

oooo sexy! how big is she?


----------



## Wayney (1 Oct 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Is it one of those digital picture frames?  Never could see the point of them. lol



I suppose it does look a bit like a picture frame in a way lol, dont think i would of payed 499 squid for one though


----------



## Wayney (1 Oct 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> oooo sexy! how big is she?



She's a 32" stunner! I'm torn between staring at this and my tank now though


----------



## Joecoral (1 Oct 2008)

oooo, a tough (but enviable) choice!


----------



## a1Matt (1 Oct 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




very nice.  

Take a picture of the tank and look at it on the TV! Problem solved    

I have a hundred or so Amano pics on my PC, I sometimes stream them to my TV with a slideshow changing each one every 30 seconds or so (very easy to do with XBMC software on my XBox - http://xbmc.org/).  Its not exactly riveting viewing, but makes a nice background


----------



## Wayney (1 Oct 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> very nice.
> 
> Take a picture of the tank and look at it on the TV! Problem solved



Now that's using the ol' noodle  I've got a few pics on my laptop that i can put on it through the USB port.. Champion idea that is 8)


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Oct 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> HD TVs are cool. I don't have HD to put into my HD but maybe in 10 years when it is the mainstream



i got hd dvd on my 42" plasma...awesome. the only thing is i got 1 film  :?  expensive film eh?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> i got hd dvd on my 42" plasma...awesome. the only thing is i got 1 film  :?  expensive film eh?


All you need to do is *cough* download some HD quality movies, I play them via my laptop on my 46" at full 1080p and wow


----------



## Fred Dulley (1 Oct 2008)

Nice TV 
I recently managed to by the LG Flatron M228WD TV monitor. 22inch of HD pleasure, haha. Built in freeview and it's connect to my PC, my PS3 (also blue ray player) and logitech 2.1 sound system.


----------



## Joecoral (1 Oct 2008)

All you're missing is an xbox360 and you have a nerds (or pretty much any blokes) dream come true Fred!


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Oct 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> All you're missing is an xbox360



nah...pc's rule the gaming world


----------



## Wayney (1 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> nah...pc's rule the gaming world



Totally agree with you there.......but it's still nice to go back to my 360 now and again and decapitate some Locust scum on Gears of War


----------



## Joecoral (1 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe, but i cant afford to fork out Â£600+ for a decent gaming rig atm so im sticking with me xbox!


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Oct 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> maybe, but i cant afford to fork out Â£600



add at least a grand to that for a good rig.unless you build your own for a fraction of the cost


----------



## Joecoral (1 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always build my own


----------



## Ark (7 Oct 2008)

xbox 360 all the way

anyone with xbox360 pm your gamertag and ill add you..

cod4 and fifa 09...


----------



## jay (7 Oct 2008)

Nce TV... shame about the movie.


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Oct 2008)

I'm with the rest.  Get all the gear and get it all hooked up and you never need to leave the house (although I rarely watch TV. Doh.  I tend to watch the screen on the right in the pic below)

On the shelf on the left is:
Aiwa Pro Logice 5 Speaker Surround (290W total)
Next to it 160Gb External Hard Drive
On the right of the shelf is TV Cabo box (Portuguese Satellite TV)
Technomate Satellite Receiver (for every other FTA satellite channel)
Virgin Media Cable Box
DVD Player

Below that PC using 27" widescreen LCD (Non HD) as monitor

Above the fire surround (got to get a fire yet. lol) 32" widescreen HD TV

And on the right my favourite 'screen'.....my fish tank. lol

Everything goes into the Hi-Fi for audio.




Forgive the TV showing Dave.  I was/am currently watching a repeat of QI and the adverts were on.  Oh and the centre speaker is normally under the TV but I've got it pointed at me while at the computer so as not to wake up anyone else...considerate me.

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Oct 2008)

Dave rocks


----------

